# Pushed the SLim Line tranny in to far?



## mredburn

I ran across a slim I made many years ago and had set it aside because I pushed the transmission in to far. I happened to also run across an article on the pen makers guild page http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles.htm
Under the article Mistakes by Rich Kleinhenz.

THis is a simple Jig made to remove or back out the Slim Line transmission if you push it in a little to far. I made one of a short pen blank piece of walnut. It measures apx 1x1x3in long. I drilled a 1/4in hole close to center and ran it through the bandsaw 2 1/4 deep.
slide the 1/4 washer on the pen, insert it into the jig leaving enough room to get 2 screwdrivers between the washer and jig. 
Clamp it in your vise and gently pry the washer up.
As it says in the article leave your refill in place and you can do pry it out to just the length you want.

Hope this will help someone out. There are some great articles there you can browse through.
Mike


----------



## louisbry

Good tip you uncovered.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OLDMAN5050

never thoought of this. will keep from having to remove the nib....................


----------



## Jgrden

Thank you for this article. I don't do it often but on occasion it happens. I always set the filler along side the blank just to be sure how far to push it in. Also, if you make any modification, as you know, this is not an option - always measure.


----------



## wdcav1952

Far be it for me to compete with Rich, idea-wise, but here is another option.

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/A_SIMPLE_7MM_DISASSEMBLY_TOOL.pdf


----------



## mredburn

Although you can remove the tranny this way if you have to. I thought  it was better used to gently pry the tranny back to the right place without having to remove it fully.


----------



## Craftdiggity

I'm just a neanderthal, but I just pull the black top off and sand the refill down to size, then put the top back on.


----------



## mredburn

Craftdiggity said:


> I'm just a neanderthal, but I just pull the black top off and sand the refill down to size, then put the top back on.


 
Yes, but if you sell or gift that pen you or the new owner will have to do that for every refill you put in that pen. And when you file off the back of the refill do you have to do it more than once to get it right?


----------



## Craftdiggity

mredburn said:


> Yes, but if you sell or gift that pen you or the new owner will have to do that for every refill you put in that pen. And when you file off the back of the refill do you have to do it more than once to get it right?



Look, I didn't say it was a perfect fix...:wink:

I usually get it on the first try, but sometimes I need to sand a second time.  We're only talking about a very small amount.


----------



## DavePowers

Do you have any more pictures? I just am not seeing how it will work.

Dave


----------



## Robert A.

DavePowers said:


> Do you have any more pictures? I just am not seeing how it will work.
> 
> Dave


 
Seems to me it will {pinch} the tranny.With it being a split 1/4in hole it should not crimp the tranny.Just my thought's.


----------



## hkstroud

Suggestion for removing tranny from slim line pen.

A.   Purchase 1/4" compression coupling in plumbing aisle of home center.
B.   Remove and discard the compression rings and one of the nuts.
C.   Cut off the threads on one end of the coupling.  This is to make it short enough for the tranny to extend through it.
D.   Drill out the center of a small washer to 7mm.

You should now have this.





E.   Screw the nut onto the half coupling.  
F.   Slide the washer and coupling onto the tranny.
G.   Chuck the tranny in your drill chuck.






H.  While holding the coupling with a pair of needle nose pliers, unscrew the nut with a small wrench.

The expanding coupling and nut will extract the tranny from the pen.


----------



## lazyguy

hkstroud said:


> Suggestion for removing tranny from slim line pen.
> 
> A. Purchase 1/4" compression coupling in plumbing aisle of home center.
> B. Remove and discard the compression rings and one of the nuts.
> C. Cut off the threads on one end of the coupling. This is to make it short enough for the tranny to extend through it.
> D. Drill out the center of a small washer to 7mm.
> 
> You should now have this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E. Screw the nut onto the half coupling.
> F. Slide the washer and coupling onto the tranny.
> G. Chuck the tranny in your drill chuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H. While holding the coupling with a pair of needle nose pliers, unscrew the nut with a small wrench.
> 
> The expanding coupling and nut will extract the tranny from the pen.


 I like this one a lot. I gonna have to try it.


----------



## hkstroud

lazyguy said:


> I like this one a lot. I gonna have to try it.



Good.  Let us know how it works for you.  Works real well for me, no stress, no strain.  Doesn't damage the pen barrel and if you are a little careful you can even reuse the tranny.


----------



## jimdude

I recently received a set of Transfer Punches from HF and decided to re-finish a couple of pens, Cigar and Slim that we due to be re-done.  I acquired the compression fitting and modified it for the tool for my Slimline which was stubborn beyond belief.  As a practice I don't glue the transmission into my tubes.  I didn't have a washer and I was trying to use the punch once again to drive the trans out while holding it with my hand.  While doing this I was looking at the Transfer Punch set and said to myself, "Hey! why not try to drive it out by putting the trans in the 1/4" hold in the Transfer Punch base.".  Lo and behold a couple of hard taps with the hammer drove the trans out.  I thought I may have damaged it but it's OK and pen is ready to be finished.


----------



## monophoto

mredburn said:


> - - - article on the pen makers guild page http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles.htm
> Under the article Mistakes by Rich Kleinhenz.
> 
> THis is a simple Jig made to remove or back out the Slim Line transmission can




This is slicker than snail snot!  Works like a charm.


----------



## Smitty37

*vise grips*



DavePowers said:


> Do you have any more pictures? I just am not seeing how it will work.
> 
> Dave


 
It looks to me like if it isn't tight enough you can put some pressure on the jig with your visegrips.


----------

